# New boarder checklist?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

For those of you that board - have any of the barns you have boarded with had an incoming horse checklist? Documents weight, scars, current wounds, etc?

We've discussed it for several years and I do believe we will now be doing it.

What do you think?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. 

No where I have boarded at has done anything similar though.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I take a picture of the horse with in days of arrival... preferably the day that they arrive. If they have injuries I photograph those as well. Also on my boarding contract I ask for past injuries and conditions and mannerisms. I also document every injury that happens at my place. I really think it should be common practice!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds great. The only thing I've had to do before was show proof of coggins and vaccination.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

It sounds like you would do kind of what the vet does and record markings and scars and whatnot on those diagrams. I think it's a cool idea.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i wish we did ! horses just come & are thrown in the pasture with out even letting the boarders who have horses in there know. you just show up one day & theres a new horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Jessabel said:


> It sounds like you would do kind of what the vet does and record markings and scars and whatnot on those diagrams. I think it's a cool idea.


 
Yep - I found two diagrams on line - one for each side of the horse with the parts of the horse called out. I also have a laminated sheet with body score guidelines.

Newest boarder wasn't overly pleased. I had to point out her horse is lame. She actually tried to argue. Her mom said - Honey I don't know that much and I can see something is not right.

Photos don't work anymore. Too many really good photo shop programs out there. With the diagram and each item pointed out and indicated on the sheet - and signed by both boarder and myself - it worked great.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I take a medical history and discuss behavioral issues and character, make copies of registration and ownership papers, vaccination card, passport, photos in and every 60 days, tape weight measurement in also every 60 days, score body condition, note scars and anything else that needs to be documented.

Interesting about the photos....I had never even thought of that.


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

As a BO and former boarder, I normally take a picture of the horse the day he arrives at a new facility and/or take on a new horse. The pictures should indicate the condition the horse arrives in (yes, marks, scars, etc. should be annotated). I take picture of the right side, left side, front, back and I also take one photo from above. This is to accurately depict the condition of the horse upon arrival/departure. You can also monitor a horses condition more easily. A list of the vitals are also taken with the owner present to establish a baseline in the event of an emergency.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah, i dont remember the whole list, but some of the questions were:
Height:
Sex:
Weight:
Color:
Age:
Supplments:
Grain:
Vices (weaving, cribbing, etc.):
Vet:
Farrier:
Dentist:
Owners contact info:

and it required a recent picture of the horse


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Photos don't work anymore. Too many really good photo shop programs out there.


I'm a little confused. Arent you taking the pictures? IMO a picture would be more accurate then a drawing.


----------

